# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  رجم الشياطين بشهب رب العالمين

## ريشة حبر

*
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله : 
هذا بحث بسيط  عن "رجم الشياطين بشهب  رب العالمين "اخصه بمنتدانا نسال الله ان ينفع به ويرزقنا الأخلاص في القول والعمل ويعفو عني إن كان هناك اي خطأ* 
*التعريف بمفردات البحث :*
*معنى الشهب جاء معنى شهاب في المعجم الوسيط:* *الشعلة   الساطعة من النار و في التنزيل العزيزأو آتيكم بشهاب قبس لعلكم تصطلون (و   النجم المضيء اللامع و جرم سماوي يسبح في الفضاء فإذا دخل في جو الأرض   اشتعل و صار رمادا (مج) و في التنزيل العزيز فأتبعه شهاب ثاقب (و   يقال للماضي الماهر في الأمور أو الحرب هو شهاب علم أو شهاب حرب و نحوهما   (ج) شهب و شهبان و أشهب و (الشهب) الدراري من الكواكب لشدة لمعانها.*

*وأيضا أتي في المعجم الوسيط بمعنى"اللبن مزج بالماء حتى خف بياضه.*

*البحث يتضمن النقاط التالية:**استراق السمع قبل نزول الوحي.*
*منع الاستراق بعد نزول الوحي.*
*هل تحرق الشهب الشياطين.*
*أولا: استراق السمع قبل نزول الوحي:**منع الجان ومردة الشياطين من استراق السمع حين أنزل القرآن لئلا يختطف أحدهم منه ولو حرفا واحدا فيلقيه على لسان وليه فيلتبس الأمر ويختلط الحق*
*فكان   من رحمة الله وفضله ولطفه بخلقه، أن حجبهم عن السماء كما قال الله تعالى   إخبارا عنهم في قوله: { وَأَنَّا لَمَسْنَا السَّمَاءَ فَوَجَدْنَاهَا   مُلِئَتْ حَرَسا شَدِيدا وَشُهُبا * وَأَنَّا كُنَّا نَقْعُدُ مِنْهَا   مَقَاعِدَ لِلسَّمْعِ فَمَنْ يَسْتَمِعِ الْآنَ يَجِدْ لَهُ شِهَابا رَصَدا   * وَأَنَّا لَا نَدْرِي أَشَرٌّ أُرِيدَ بِمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ أَمْ   أَرَادَ بِهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ رَشَدا } [الجن: 8-10] .**وقال  تعالى: {  وَمَا تَنَزَّلَتْ بِهِ الشَّيَاطِينُ * وَمَا يَنْبَغِي لَهُمْ  وَمَا  يَسْتَطِيعُونَ * إِنَّهُمْ عَنِ السَّمْعِ لَمَعْزُولُونَ } [الشعراء: 210- 212]*
*قال  الحافظ  أبو نعيم: حدثنا سليمان بن أحمد - وهو الطبراني - حدثنا عبد الله  بن محمد  بن سعيد بن أبي مريم، حدثنا محمد بن يوسف الفريابي، حدثنا إسرائيل،  عن أبي  إسحاق، عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس قال: كان الجن يصعدون إلى  السماء  يستمعون الوحي فإذا حفظوا الكلمة زادوا فيها تسعا فأما الكلمة فتكون  حقا،  وأما ما زادوا فتكون باطلا.*

*ثانيا:استراق السمع بعد نزول الوحي:* *فلما بعث النبي منعوا مقاعدهم، فذكروا ذلك لإبليس، ولم تكن النجوم يرمى بها قبل ذلك.* *فقال لهم إبليس: هذا لأمر قد حدث في الأرض، فبعث جنوده فوجدوا رسول الله قائما يصلي بين جبلين، فأتوه فأخبروه.* *فقال: هذا الأمر الذي قد حدث في الأرض.* *وقال أبو عوانة، عن أبي بشر، عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس.* *قال:  ما قرأ  رسول الله على الجن وما رآهم، انطلق رسول الله ، وأصحابه عامدين  إلى سوق  عكاظ، وقد حيل بين الشياطين، وبين خبر السماء، وأرسلت عليهم الشهب،  فرجعت  الشياطين إلى قومهم.* *فقالوا: ما لكم؟* *قالوا: حيل بيننا وبين خبر السماء، وأرسلت علينا الشهب.* *فقالوا: ما ذاك إلا من شيء حدث، فاضربوا مشارق الأرض ومغاربها.* *فمر النفر الذين أخذوا نحو تهامة، وهو بنخل عامدين إلى سوق عكاظ، وهو يصلي بأصحابه صلاة الفجر، فلما سمعوا القرآن استمعوا له.* *فقالوا: هذا الذي حال بيننا وبين خبر السماء، فرجعوا إلى قومهم فقالوا: يا قومنا: { إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنا عَجَبا * يَهْدِي إِلَى الرُّشْدِ فَآمَنَّا بِهِ وَلَنْ نُشْرِكَ بِرَبِّنَا أَحَدا }. [الجن: 2] .* *فأوحى الله إلى نبيه : قُلْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ أَنَّهُ اسْتَمَعَ نَفَرٌ مِنَ الْجِنِّ } الآية [الجن: 1] . أخرجاه في الصحيحين).* *وقال أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة: حدثنا محمد بن فضيل، عن عطاء بن السائب، عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس.* *قال:  إنه لم  تكن قبيلة من الجن إلا ولهم مقاعد للسمع، فإذا نزل الوحي سمعت  الملائكة  صوتا كصوت الحديدة ألقيتها على الصفا، قال: فإذا سمعت الملائكة  خروا سجدا  فلم يرفعوا رؤسهم حتى ينزل.* *فإذا نزل قال بعضهم لبعض: ماذا قال ربكم؟ فإن كان مما يكون في السماء.* *قالوا: الحق وهو العلي الكبير، وإن كان مما يكون في الأرض من أمر الغيب، أو موت، أو شيء مما يكون في الأرض تكلموا به.* *فقالوا:  يكون  كذا وكذا فتسمعه الشياطين فينزلونه على أوليائهم، فلما بعث النبي  محمد  دحروا بالنجوم فكان أول من علم بها ثقيف، فكان ذو الغنم منهم ينطلق  إلى  غنمه فيذبح كل يوم شاة، وذا الإبل فينحر كل يوم بعيرا، فأسرع الناس في   أموالهم، فقال بعضهم لبعض:* *لا  تفعلوا فإن  كانت النجوم التي يهتدون بها وإلا فإنه لأمر حدث، فنظروا فإذا  النجوم  التي يهتدي بها كما هي لم يزل منها شيء فكفوا وصرف الله الجن فسمعوا   القرآن فلما حضروه قالوا: انصتوا وانطلقت الشياطين إلى إبليس فأخبروه.* *فقال: هذا حدثٌ حدث في الأرض، فأتوني من كل أرض بتربة، فأتوه بتربة تهامة، فقال: ههنا الحدث.* *ورواه البيهقي، والحاكم، من طريق حماد بن سلمة، عن عطاء بن السائب.
( البداية والنهاية –الجزء الثالث)** 

** وثبت في الحديث عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال :كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالسا في نفر من أصحابه [ من الأنصار ] فرمي بنجم عظيم فاستنار قال : ( ما كنتم تقولون إذا كان مثل هذا في الجاهلية ؟ ) , قال :كنا نقول :يولد عظيم أو يموت عظيم - قال معمر :قلت للزهري : أكان يرمى بها في الجاهلية ؟ قال :نعم ولكن غلظت حين بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : ( فإنه لا يرمى بها لموت أحد ولا لحياته   ولكن ربنا تبارك اسمه إذا قضى أمرا سبح حملة العرش ثم سبح أهل السماء  الذي  يلونهم حتى يبلغ التسبيح هذه السماء الدنيا ثم يستخبر أهل السماء  الذي  يلون حملة العرش فيقول الذين يلون حملة العرش لحملة العرش : ماذا قال  ربكم ؟  فيخبرونهم ويخبر أهل كل سماء سماء حتى ينتهي الخبر إلى هذه السماء  ويخطف  الجن السمع فيرمون فما جاؤوا به على وجهه فهو حق ولكنهم يقرفون فيه ويزيدون.
[ المستدرك ]
** عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 
( إذا قضى الله الأمر في السماء ضربت الملائكة بأجنحتها خضعانا لقوله كأنه سلسلة على صفوان [ ينفذهم ذلك ] فإذا فزع عن قلوبهم قالوا ماذا قال ربكم قالوا للذي قال :الحق وهو العلي الكبير [ سبأ : 23 ] . فيسمعها مسترق [ وا ] السمع ومسترق [ وا ] السمع هكذا : بعضه فوق بعض - ووصف سفيان بكفه فحرفها وبدد ( وفي لفظ : وفرج   ) بين أصابعه - فيسمع الكلمة فيلقيها على لسان الساحر أو الكاهن فربما   أدرك الشهاب [ المستمع ] قبل أن يلقيها [ إلى صاحبه فيحرق ] وربما ألقاها   قبل أن يدركه فيكذب معها مائة كذبة فيقال :أليس قد قال لنا يوم كذا وكذا : كذا وكذا فيصدق بتلك الكلمة التي سمع من السماء ) .أخرجه البخاري .
**  وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت :سأل أناس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الكهان ؟ فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (ليسوا بشيء) ,قالوا :يا رسول الله فإنهم يحدثون أحيانا الشيء يكون حقا ؟ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( تلك الكلمة من الحق يخطفها الجني فيقرها في أذن وليه قر الدجاجة فيخلطون فيها أكثر من مائة كذبة . 
(أخرجه الشيخان . ( انتهى المستدرك ).
 يقول الطبري في تفسيره لسورة الحجر: 
{  وَحَفِظْنَاهَا مِن كُلِّ شَيْطَانٍ رَّجِيمٍ(17) إِلاَّ مَنِ اسْتَرَقَ السَّمْعَ فَأَتْبَعَهُ شِهَابٌ مُّبِينٌ(18)
قول تعالى ذكره : وحفظنا السماء الدنيا من كل شيطان لعين قد رجمه الله ولعنه  ( إلا من استرق السمع ) يقول لكن قد يسترق من الشياطين السمع مما يحدث في السماء بعضها ، فيتبعه شهاب من النار مبين ، يبين أثره فيه ، إما بإخباله وإفساده ، أو بإحراقه . 
السؤال الآن  هل بعد أن بدأ الله بعقاب الشياطين وذلك برجمهم بالشهاب توقف الاستراق ام هو باقي الى يوم القيامة ؟ 
 الأحاديث الواردة مع الآثار في هذا المعنى عند قوله تعالى إخبارا عن الجن أنهم قالوا  : ( وأنا   لمسنا السماء فوجدناها ملئت حرسا شديدا وشهبا . وأنا كنا نقعد منها مقاعد   للسمع فمن يستمع الآن يجد له شهابا رصدا . وأنا لا ندري أشر أريد بمن في   الأرض أم أراد بهم ربهم رشدا  [ الجن : 8 - 10.
الجواب في حديث "يقول : إن النبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   : " إذا   قضى الله الأمر في السماء ، ضربت الملائكة بأجنحتها خضعانا لقوله ، كأنه   سلسلة على صفوان ، فإذا فزع عن قلوبهم قالوا : ماذا قال ربكم ؟ قالوا للذي   قال : الحق ، وهو العلي الكبير فيسمعها مسترق السمع ، ومسترق السمع -  هكذا  بعضه فوق بعض - ووصف سفيان بيده - فحرفها وبدد بين أصابعه - فيسمع  الكلمة ،  فيلقيها إلى من تحته ، ثم يلقيها الآخر إلى من تحته ، حتى يلقيها  على لسان  الساحر أو الكاهن ، فربما أدركه الشهاب قبل أن يلقيها ، وربما  ألقاها قبل  أن يدركه ، فيكذب معها مائة كذبة ، فيقال : أليس قد قال لنا  يوم كذا وكذا :  كذا وكذا ؟ فيصدق بتلك الكلمة التي سمعت من السماء .
وقال الامام احمد عن ابن عباس قال : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم [ جالسا ] في نفر من أصحابه - قال عبد الرزاق  : " من الأنصار " - فرمي   بنجم فاستنار ، [ قال ] : " ما كنتم تقولون إذا كان مثل هذا في الجاهلية ؟   " قالوا : كنا نقول يولد عظيم ، أو يموت عظيم - قلت للزهري : أكان   يرمى بها في الجاهلية ؟ قال : نعم ، ولكن غلظت حين بعث النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم - قال : فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فإنها لا يرمى   بها لموت أحد ولا لحياته ، ولكن ربنا ، تبارك وتعالى ، إذا قضى أمرا سبح   حملة العرش [ ثم سبح أهل السماء الذين يلونهم ، حتى يبلغ التسبيح هذه   الدنيا ، ثم يستخبر أهل السماء الذين يلون حملة العرش ، فيقول الذين يلون   حملة العرش لحملة العرش ] : ماذا قال ربكم ؟ فيخبرونهم ، ويخبر أهل كل سماء   سماء; حتى ينتهي الخبر إلى هذه السماء ، وتخطف الجن السمع فيرمون ، فما   جاءوا به على وجهه فهو حق ، ولكنهم يفرقون فيه ويزيدون .
إذن نستخلص من تلك الآيات والأحاديث النبوية ان مسألة استراق السمع للشياطين موجوده فيصيبهم الشهاب فيحرق من حرق بإذن الله  ،   ويلقي بالكلمة التي يسمعها من لا يصيبه الشهاب ،بإرادة الله وذلك كفتنة   وابتلاء .والدليل على انهم الى زمننا هذا يسترقون السمع مانراه من الشهب   بعض الأحيان فهذا يفيد أنهم مايزالون يستمعون وأن  الشهب تضربهم حيـن   يسترقون .

* *ثالثا:هل تحرق الشهب الشياطين:** ·       والسؤال الأخر هل يموت ذلك الشيطان الذي رمي بالشهاب؟
الجواب: 
قال ابن عباس  في تفسير  سورة الصافات"فأتبعه شهاب  ثاقب" في الشهب : تحرقهم من غير موت. حدثت عن  الحسين ، قال : سمعت أبا  معاذ يقول : أخبرنا عبيد ، قال  : سمعت الضحاك يقول ، في قوله ( إلا من استرق السمع ) هو كقوله ( إلا من خطف الخطفة فأتبعه شهاب ثاقب ) كان ابن عباس يقول : إن الشهب لا تقتل ولكن تحرق وتخبل وتجرح من غير أن تقتل .
.  ومعنى ذلك أنهم قد يصيبه خبال أو إفساد ولايصل الى مبتغاه.
قال الله تعالى: "وَلَقَدْ  جَعَلْنَا فِي  السَّمَاء بُرُوجًا وَزَيَّنَّاهَا لِلنَّاظِرِينَ  وَحَفِظْنَاهَا مِن  كُلِّ شَيْطَانٍ رَّجِيمٍ إِلاَّ مَنِ اسْتَرَقَ  السَّمْعَ فَأَتْبَعَهُ  شِهَابٌ مُّبِينٌ" [الحجر:16-18] 
وقال  تعالى: "إِنَّا زَيَّنَّا  السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا بِزِينَةٍ الْكَوَاكِبِ  وَحِفْظًا مِّن كُلِّ  شَيْطَانٍ مَّارِدٍ لا يَسَّمَّعُونَ إِلَى الْمَلإٍ  الأَعْلَى  وَيُقْذَفُونَ مِن كُلِّ جَانِبٍ دُحُورًا وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ  وَاصِبٌ  إِلاَّ مَنْ خَطِفَ الْخَطْفَةَ فَأَتْبَعَهُ شِهَابٌ ثَاقِبٌ" [الصافات:6-10]
ففي هذه  الآيات دلالة على أن السماء  محفوظة محروسة من الشياطين، فلا ينفذون منها  ولا ينالون منها شيئاً، إلا  ما يخطفه مسترق السمع من كلام الملائكة مما  أوحى الله به، وتكلم به، فيصيب  الملائكة من ذلك الغشي، فإذا أفاقوا تساءلوا  عما قال الله، فيخبرون بذلك  كما قال تعالى: "حَتَّى إِذَا فُزِّعَ عَن قُلُوبِهِمْ قَالُوا مَاذَا قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ قَالُوا الْحَقَّ وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ" [سبأ:23]
ومسترق  السمع إذا سمع شيئاً من كلام  الملائكة ألقاه إلى من تحته، ثم يلقيه الآخر  إلى من تحته، إلى أن تبلغ  الكاهن، ولابد أن يرمى مسترق السمع بالشهاب  المحرق، فربما أدركه الشهاب  قبل أن يلقي الكلمة، وربما ألقاها قبل أن  يدركه، كما ثبت في صحيح البخاري  (4800) عن أبي هريرة –رضي الله عنه-: قال:  إن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال: "إذا قضى الله الأمر في السماء، ضربت  الملائكة بأجنحتها خضعانا  لقوله، كأنه سلسلة على صفوان، فإذا فزع عن قلوبهم  قالوا: ماذا   قال ربكم؟ قالوا للذي قال: الحق وهو العلي الكبير. فيسمعها مسترق السمع،   ومسترق السمع هكذا بعضه فوق بعض -ووصف سفيان (أحد رواة الحديث) بكفه   فحرفها، وبدد بين أصابعه- فيسمع الكلمة فيلقيها إلى من تحته، ثم يلقيها   الآخر إلى من تحته، حتى يلقيها على لسان الساحر أو الكاهن، فربما أدرك   الشهابُ قبل أن يلقيها، وربما ألقاها قبل أن يدركه، فيكذبُ معها مائة كذبة،   فيقال: أليس قد قال لنا: يوم كذا وكذا، كذا وكذا، فَيُصَدَّقُ بتلك  الكلمة  التي سمع من السماء".
وأما  قوله تعالى : "وَأَنَّا لَمَسْنَا  السَّمَاء فَوَجَدْنَاهَا مُلِئَتْ  حَرَسًا شَدِيدًا وَشُهُبًا وَأَنَّا  كُنَّا نَقْعُدُ مِنْهَا مَقَاعِدَ  لِلسَّمْعِ فَمَن يَسْتَمِعِ الآنَ  يَجِدْ لَهُ شِهَابًا رَّصَدًا "  [الجن:8-9]
فهذا خبر  من الله عن الجن أنهم قالوا  ذلك، وكلامهم هذا يدل على أنهم كانوا أولاً  يتمكنون من الاستماع، ثم حيل  بينهم وبين ذلك بسبب تشديد الحراسة على  السماء، ومضاعفة الرمي بالشهب،  وذلك عندما يوحى إلى النبي –صلى الله عليه  وسلم- حفظاً للوحي من أن تدرك  الشياطين شيئاً منه، أو تخطف منه كلمة، وهذا  الأمر مختص بوقت نزول القرآن  مدة حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وقد  اختلف العلماء في ذلك، فقال بعضهم:  إن حجب الشياطين عن استراق السمع مستمر،  فهم الآن لا يستطيعون أن يقتربوا  من السماء، وأن يسترقوا شيئا من كلام  الملائكة.
وقال بعض  العلماء: إن عزل الشياطين عن  قربان السماء واستراق السمع مختص بوقت نزول  الوحي على النبي –صلى الله  عليه وسلم- صيانة وحفظا لما كان ينزل على النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- من الكتاب والحكمة، ولما انقطع الوحي بوفاة النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- عاد الأمر إلى ما كان عليه. وهذا والله أعلم- أظهر، وهو الذي ذكرته عن الإمام ابن كثير رحمه الله. والله أعلم. 
نستخلص من البحث: 
1-                 أن استراق السمع للشياطين كان على اوجه قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عله وسلم وبعد بعثته عليه الصلاة والسلام عزل عنهم الاستراق حفاظا على الوحي وقت النزول.
2-                 إن استراق الشياطين مازال مستمر والدليل المشاهد في يومنا هذا هو الشهب التي نراه بين فينة وفينة .
3-                 الشهب التي ترجم الشياطين مسترقي السمع لاتقتلهم ولكن قد تصيبهم بحرق او خبال.
فائدة:
كيف نزيل الاستشكال في عدم علم الجن بموت سليمان إلا بعد أكل الرمة عصاه   ووقوع سليمان علية السلام وكان ميتا أمام أعينهم ولم يعلموا بموته دلنا ذلك  على  عدم معرفة الجن للغيب .
السؤال هو :مالفرق بين استراق السمع وبين معرفة علم الغيب أليس أستراقهم للسمع معرفة بما يحصل من أمور كونية وشرعيه ؟
الجواب:
استراقهم للسمع لس معرفة للغيب لأنه تلصص على الأخبار والأوامر التي تنزل على الملائكة ولم تعد غيبا لأنها أعلنت .
(هذه الفائدة تناقشت فيها مع إحدى الداعيات السلفيات وكان جوابها الذي كتبته فجزاها الله خيرا).

جمع وتنسيق البحث/ام عبدالعزيز الشامسية الأثرية
منقول من منتدى نور اليقين لأن الكاتبة شرطها في نقل البحث العزو وذلك من الأمانة العلمية .
أرجو منكم إثراء هذا البحث بمناقشته ونرى ماالصواب فيه وماجانبته الكاتبه من الخطأ لأني أريد البدء في البحث عن الشهب .
وجزاكم الله خيرا .
وارجو ان يكون النقد علميا مفدا بعيدا عن التعصب .
*

----------

